# Season Edits



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

BUMP added my edit


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i like the track, prob on of my favorite j5 songs. the edit was sick but i wish you would've got a better angle of that elbow, you can barely tell its one.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice work man, riding looks great, filming was not bad... tell Caleb to hit a jump already lol. I like your 180/270's on pretzel out... and the little shifty back one off the rail was slick. Anything counter-rotated like that always ups the difficulty... plus I cant do it so I appreciate it more lol.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i like the track, prob on of my favorite j5 songs. the edit was sick but i wish you would've got a better angle of that elbow, you can barely tell its one.


thanks crobah. was contemplating putting your little interview with my dad in there but it was too long haha. yeah i tried to reshoot it without the fisheye but i just couldn't land the tricks again.



Casual said:


> Nice work man, riding looks great, filming was not bad... tell Caleb to hit a jump already lol. I like your 180/270's on pretzel out... and the little shifty back one off the rail was slick. Anything counter-rotated like that always ups the difficulty... plus I cant do it so I appreciate it more lol.


thanks man. he got a lot better near the end of the year (front 5's, back 3's, backflips) just never filmed it but he was slacken haha. thanks dude, appreciate the feedback


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

quick bump to sponsor caleb<3<3


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

bump added david mccarthy's edit. he flips so its not boring. and who doesnt love jimi hendrix? nazi's thats who. dont be a nazi.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

bump and added thomas oharas edit. song might sound familiar because its from that overused/crappy "i get a good feeling" song. but it came first, and its not dubstep...so don't worry about either of those things


----------

